# Daily Call Fall (Network/Internet)



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Gentlemen,

Need some help. Bought I lifetime subscription box last year with a network card connected to my router and it&#8217;s been successfully connecting back to Tivo central ever since. Just returned from holiday to find it hasn&#8217;t successfully &#8220;dialled&#8221; out for the last ten days. Have rebooted both my router and the Tivo but no joy. Nothing has changed on my side.

Last call status is &#8220;Failed. Couldn&#8217;t connect.&#8221;

I have to admit I&#8217;m not too tech savvy in this area so any help would be much appreciated. It would appear that we may have had a power cut whilst we were away; could the unit have defaulted back to trying to use the modem, if so how would I change it back to using the network card/internet connection?

All help much appreciated.

Thanks

Nero2

(ETA: Just tried to perform a modem call, after digging out my old cables, and it appears to work. So it would appear that the box has reverted to type and is trying to use the modem rather than the network card.)

(ETA2: Yes, that is a typo in the subject line.)


----------



## staffie2001uk (Apr 1, 2004)

If you can Telnet into TiVo then you can run nic_install and reset the daily call to network. Explicitly set all the parameters in nic_install, even if they appear to be correct, as sometimes they don't save if they haven't been "changed". 

If you can't Telnet into TiVo, then it is likely that some kind of disaster recovery has occured and TiVo has reset itself and may have overwritten the drivers. If this is the case, you will need to pull the drive and reinstall the network drivers in a PC. 

WARNING: Do NOT boot into Windows XP/Vista with the TiVo drive connected to your PC as the volume information that Windows will write to the drive will stop it working.


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

staffie2001uk said:


> ......<snip>......


Staffie

Thanks very much for your your reply, but when I said I wasn't too tech savy I really meant it. Any chance you or anyone else can translate your instructions down to an idiots guide?

Thanks

Nero2


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

Bumpty, bump bump.

Any help anyone?

Please.

(I can connect to my Tivo via Tivo Web, so I assume that all the hardware is essentially OK. I just need to know how to correct the box back to network call rather than modem.)


----------



## TerryN (Oct 9, 2001)

Sadly I don't have enough posts to be allowed to supply a link :-(

But if you search this forum for nic_config_tivo you should find some similar problems to yours and instructions on how to rectify (specifically thread id 429428)

Hope that helps


----------



## Nero2 (Aug 22, 2005)

TerryN said:


> Sadly I don't have enough posts to be allowed to supply a link :-(
> 
> But if you search this forum for nic_config_tivo you should find some similar problems to yours and instructions on how to rectify (specifically thread id 429428)
> 
> Hope that helps


Thanks Terry

(ETA. All now working)


----------



## TerryN (Oct 9, 2001)

Nero2 said:


> (ETA. All now working)


Good to hear.
Did you have to do all the reboots and test calls on the phone line?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

Nero2 said:


> Gentlemen


What about the admittedly small but nonetheless dedicated band of female UK Tivo users who post in this forum? If you started a post with Gentleman on the US side of the forum you would undoubtedly live to regret it.

I can recall at least three or four ladies who have posted in the UK forum on a number of different occasions and a couple of whom have even displayed sound technical knowledge of the many obstruse and complex processes required to successfully hack and upgrade your UK Tivo.


----------

